# Dogs



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi does anyone know what the process is if you find an abandoned dog and want to keep him?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't give you any definitive answers but I'd guess one of your first ports of call will have to be the vet anyway (for jabs & check over etc) & I'm sure the vet will be able to tell you what you need to do.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

See if the dog is microchipped. Has he cot a collar and ID tag?
Just checking with the lady who runs Boxer Rescue Portugal what is needed exactly.


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks no the dog does not have a collar


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But might be chipped, get the vet to check, if it is then owner should be contacted before you assume ownership. 

All dogs & cats are supposed to be registered at your local Junta very few are, chip & rabies a prerequisite, most Junta or Camara's also do yearly vaccines certainly rabies at no or low cost


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you we are off to the Junta on Monday and will also get a vet check. We have just bathed him as he is full of flees I don't think he is chipped but will check


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Vet first, chip I don't think is requirement to register but rabies certainly is


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Message I have just received from the lady who runs Boxer Rescue....._* They have to put announcement on encontrame.org and wait 8 days. If the owner does not appears they can put a chip and keep him as their own*_


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

To register at the Junta. *Yes he has to be chipped to register at Junta.*


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck Sharon


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Siobhan


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sharon

FWIW, we bought a Lab puppy a few months ago & have just had her chipped by the vet who did all the Junta registration etc for us (online) as part of the service.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah but not all Junta's even have websites


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess not all vets are prepared to go the extra mile to provide the extra services either so maybe we just got lucky. LOL.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

To see if your local Junta have their own website http://www.jf-********.pt/

Replace the ***** with the name of you Junta


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No spaces, lower case


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you both


----------

